# Per Request.... A report on QSI Sound modules. running on battery power Thread



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

OK..... Per request... My observations on the QSI sound decoder and battery operation. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 


I'll do the bottom line on top so you don't have to read all the blabber below if'n you don't want to.... 
Bottom Line.... I like the systems very much. They're a new learning challenge but.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

I have 2 QSI sound decoders running on the PCSRR so far. Both are operating with batteries. One is in an Aristo Craft GP40 which I reported on some time ago. It is running on 2 12 volt gel cells wired in series to 24 volt. The other system is using the Aristo-Craft 21.5 volt Li-ion battery and is running in a locomotive that I'm building using 2 Hartland 0-4-0 power trucks, part of a Hartland boiler, part of a Bachmann boiler and cab with all the electronics and battery in the Bachmann tender. The battery is removable for continuous running if desired. Time for continuous running on the 21.5 volt battery is +/- 5 hours. The locomotive is being tested during the building process and is pulling 18 Bachmann flat cars loaded with plastic logos followed by a caboose. 
The QSI sound decoder was installed in the tender with a g-wire receiver and it worked right out of the package. However, I wanted to do some "fine tuning" so I started changing CV's using the QSI CV Management software. 
First disclaimer is that I didn't have the slightest idea what I was doing. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

But, like my old Earth Science high school teacher used to say, "Where would the turtle be if he didn't stick his neck out", I held my nose and jumped right in. Dang near drowned. CV this and CV that. WHAT DOES ALL THIS MEAN????????????? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

Well, after a couple of 30 minute phone calls to Greg Elmassian, I finally started, KEY WORD.... "started" to see how to set CV's to do what they're designed to do. First thing was to set CV 56 to 16 to get the chuff to work with the reed switch tripped by a magnet on the tender axle. By golly, it does work. I have the chuff controlled that way rather than the electronic chuff default. 
I had to learn how to download the sound file(s) I wanted from QSI, customize the sounds by cutting and pasting them. upgrade the locomotive with that sound and finally "tweek" the system with the customized CV setting. It's been a real learning curve but I've started to understand how to do it. KEY WORD.... "Started" 

The sound volume can be changed, individual sound volumes changed. Louder bell, quieter chuff, different whistle or horn and it goes on and on and on and on. 

I'm using the Shay sound in this new bash as it's an 0-4-4-0 configuration that will run quite slow pulling long, "heavy" loads. The chuff is tripped by 2 magnets 180 degrees apart on the axle. 
Yes, these are new systems and for a person who's electronically challenged (me), it took some sweat, blood and tears to get this far. However, Greg Elmassian has been a wonderful help in pointing me in the right direction. 

The decoder is far and away much smarter than I am. I doubt very seriously if I will ever be able to reach it's full potential. It has tremendous possibilities. 

As I said in the top line to refer to the bottom line..... 

Yup, I like them....


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Stan.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Stan! 

My QSI decoder/sound board, G-Wire receiver and AirWire T9000 transmitter arrived last week. I have a couple of other projects to finish and a week long fishing trip before I can start the installation in my GP-40. 

Hopefully I will have the same success as you did, as the other members of the Ottawa Valley GRS are anxiously waiting to see the results. Fred Mills, the owner of the IPP&W Railway that the club runs on, hates sound systems. Too bad, as I think there is going to be a sonic boom by the next operating season.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You'll love it paul have had mine in a dash 9 for months now. If you like operating your trains like real ones from the airwire throttle you will truly enjoy the system you are planning to install. And installation is a breeze about 20 minutes. The Regal/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif" border=0>


----------

